# MFJS MeiLong Kibiminx Review



## VIBE_ZT (Jun 28, 2019)

I just recieved the Meilong Kibiminx from The Cubicle

Honestly, I wasn't really impressed at first. But I think it has potential.

Right out of the box, it was scratchy, and very, very locky. It caught with every turn, and I could barely get through an algorithm.

I put some Silk in it and loosened the tensions, and the problems, while still there, have lessened. It still catches, but now it is much easier to turn. It does now deform a bit when moving quickly in the hands due to the Silk now making the puzzle easier to turn. 

The ridges are nice, and do help. The colors are vibrant, and there are no problems with recognition other than with the lime green and the pale green.

I think that this cube could reach full potential with magnets. The problem is, there isn't really much room for magnets. It could be done, but... 

That's my review of the Meilong Kibiminx. It will probably get better with break-in, but for now, it is a budget feel for a budget price.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 2, 2019)

VIBE_ZT said:


> I just recieved the Meilong Kibiminx from The Cubicle
> 
> Honestly, I wasn't really impressed at first. But I think it has potential.
> 
> ...


Is it the best kibiminx?
Better than the Sheng Shou and the Fan Xin?


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jul 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it the best kibiminx?
> Better than the Sheng Shou and the Fan Xin?


In my opinion, the ShengShou is the best.


----------

